# Objekte verbinden



## e9926044 (4. Dez 2007)

Hi,

ich habe 2 Klassen aus denen ich Objekte erzeuge, Die Objekte der beiden Klassen werden aus verschiedenen Klassen erzeugt, welche miteinander nichts zu tun haben, 
meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie ich diese beiden Objekte verbinden kann, ohne eine static- Methode benutzen zu müssen, 
Ich will auch in dem einen Objekt keine Referenz der anderen Klasse haben,


----------



## tuxedo (4. Dez 2007)

Du könntest deiner Hauptklasse 2 get-Methoden verpassen die je eine Referenz auf das jeweiluge Objekt zurückliefert. Dann müssen deine beiden Objekte nur wissen "wo sie her kommen".

Klasse X
- getObjectA()
- getObjectB()

Klasse A
- Referenz auf X

Klasse B
- Referenz auf X

Verstehst du was ich meine?

Glaub ganz ohne Referenzen oder statics wirds nicht klappen (außer man geht exotische wege über Sockets oder dergleichen).

Gruß Alex


----------



## Marco13 (4. Dez 2007)

Ein möglicher Weg wäre (je nach Zusammenhang) das, was die beiden Objekte verbindet, über ein Interface abzubilden, so dass die Objekte sich nicht ECHT (und mit der vollen Implementierung) gegenseitig kennen müssen, sondern nur über das Interface. (Ähnlich wie etwa bei ActionListenern und so....)


----------

